# Doesn't anyone fish the Raisin anymore?



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

Basically - I joined this forum to keep up on the fishing on the Raisin where I spent or misspent a large chunk of my youth. Now I haven't seen hardly any posts about that river since they removed all those low head dams and I'm wondering how that affected the fishing. 
The stretch of river that I fished was from the dam up stream from Monroe at Raths park down to the last dam before Lake Erie. I would really appreciate it if someone would post how the fishing has been, as I am too old and crippled up with arthritis to ever be able to fish it again and besides - I live too far away even if my health was better. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have always thought it looked like good smallie water. Never fished it myself but have seen people fishing.


----------



## Homelander (4 mo ago)

I can't catch a damn thing. I've been multiple times. Don't plan on going back anytime soon, but I'll go back eventually.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

Homelander said:


> I can't catch a damn thing. I've been multiple times. Don't plan on going back anytime soon, but I'll go back eventually.


Where along the Raisin do you fish? Like sureshot006, I've never fished it. Plenty of places closer. 
But when I'm going thru there, I often see folks fishing at Raisin River Park and St. Mary's Park. 
Do you see people fishing when you're there? Are you asking what they are using and doing?
Since the Raisin looks like at Huroc (from the car anyway  ). first thing I'd try is a bottom feeder jig with a kinda heavy weight with a wad of worms on a circle hook. Let it lay there for 20 minutes. While that's just laying there, with a second rod throw a spinner bait or a little spoon/Mepps Aglia and let the current draw it under the highway bridge. Depending on just how much weeds are around.

Just for the grins and giggles, on your way back from Monroe (not a special trip), try where West Jefferson goes over Swan Creek. There's a dirt parking lot with a little dock where folks launch boats. It's a hit and miss spot. Some days we get skunked. Some days we pull 'em in one after another. Almost always a worm on a bobber. We're basically stopping to use up bait really.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

I have heard that the Raisin is good for crappie.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

capper said:


> Basically - I joined this forum to keep up on the fishing on the Raisin where I spent or misspent a large chunk of my youth. Now I haven't seen hardly any posts about that river since they removed all those low head dams and I'm wondering how that affected the fishing.
> The stretch of river that I fished was from the dam up stream from Monroe at Raths park down to the last dam before Lake Erie. I would really appreciate it if someone would post how the fishing has been, as I am too old and crippled up with arthritis to ever be able to fish it again and besides - I live too far away even if my health was better. Thanks in advance.


On one hand, you make me want to fish the Raisin, just so I can post reports for you. On the other hand, I've never heard glowing reports from it, and am not real interested in going there to catch panfish, Bass, and Catfish. And I live in Belleville, and can catch all of those within a short distance of my house - and I don't fish for them here.

There are a LOT of reports for other bodies of water to read on here. Not sure how badly crippled you are with arthritis (which sucks, I know, and sorry to hear it), or where you are, but is it possible for you to find an easy-access place to fish close to where you live? In MI you can hardly throw a rock without hitting some body of water that has fish in it. Maybe don't think of all the reasons you can't go fishing, and focus on "what will it take" to go fishing? 

I met a guy once, who was an avid fly fisherman, who only had 1 arm. He used his mouth to hold coiled line for shooting casts. He figured out how to make it work. And he caught Trout, and I've never seen anyone who got more excited to catch a Trout. Where there is a will, there is a way, right?


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

Fishndude said:


> On one hand, you make me want to fish the Raisin, just so I can post reports for you. On the other hand, I've never heard glowing reports from it, and am not real interested in going there to catch panfish, Bass, and Catfish. And I live in Belleville, and can catch all of those within a short distance of my house - and I don't fish for them here.
> 
> There are a LOT of reports for other bodies of water to read on here. Not sure how badly crippled you are with arthritis (which sucks, I know, and sorry to hear it), or where you are, but is it possible for you to find an easy-access place to fish close to where you live? In MI you can hardly throw a rock without hitting some body of water that has fish in it. Maybe don't think of all the reasons you can't go fishing, and focus on "what will it take" to go fishing?
> 
> I met a guy once, who was an avid fly fisherman, who only had 1 arm. He used his mouth to hold coiled line for shooting casts. He figured out how to make it work. And he caught Trout, and I've never seen anyone who got more excited to catch a Trout. Where there is a will, there is a way, right?


Thanks for the reply and the kind words Fishindude.
Actually I live in South Georgia - some 900 miles away from Monroe and I have made my last trip there several years ago. I simply can't drive that far any more due to health issues. I'm also 84 years old. I'm just not able to hunt or fish any more but I like to hear how the fishing is where I spent the first 29 years of my life In Monroe. I used to love fishing for the Smallies - And Channel Cats around Monroe and spent literally thousands of hours fishing the Raisin - starting when I was 7 years old in 1945.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, Capper, my hat's off to you. 84 is a great old age. But if you can dream it, you can do it. I have a Grandson who is stationed in GA, and he told me there are tons of fishing opportunities throughout the State. I would never consider driving 900 miles to fish the River Raisin, or to fish for Bass/panfish. But if you have a little bit of gear, and can find some bait, you can find fishing close to home. Maybe not adventurous fishing, like you did when you were younger. But you could definitely get out in the fresh air, toss a line in the water, and have a good hope of catching something. A folding lawnchair can be fishing gear. lol


----------



## Homelander (4 mo ago)

capper said:


> Thanks for the reply and the kind words Fishindude.
> Actually I live in South Georgia - some 900 miles away from Monroe and I have made my last trip there several years ago. I simply can't drive that far any more due to health issues. I'm also 84 years old. I'm just not able to hunt or fish any more but I like to hear how the fishing is where I spent the first 29 years of my life In Monroe. I used to love fishing for the Smallies - And Channel Cats around Monroe and spent literally thousands of hours fishing the Raisin - starting when I was 7 years old in 1945.


I bet you have some great stories to tell from those times. Wish you good health and many more years.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

It has been a couple of years but my grandson did pretty good on bass and pike around the dam in Dundee. He also hit the river near the fairgrounds for smallies. There's a guy on here called Raisin Rat I think has some videos of fishing the river.


----------



## capper (Sep 3, 2015)

micooner said:


> It has been a couple of years but my grandson did pretty good on bass and pike around the dam in Dundee. He also hit the river near the fairgrounds for smallies. There's a guy on here called Raisin Rat I think has some videos of fishing the river.


Thanks for the reply Micooner. I have seen all of Raisin Rats videos a long time ago- but I have been wondering how things are more recently since the dams were removed.


----------



## CassBenton (May 4, 2021)

I fished the Raisin via canoe in September with some buddies. One of the better days of canoe fishing I've ever had. Dozen smallies apiece and a couple pike as well. I had a huge smallie breakoff under a bank. My "one that got away" this year. We will definitely be back.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I live near the headwaters in brooklyn. Took a wrong turn one day this summer and went down a dirt road, middle of nowhere...saw the raisin, pulled over but saw a no trespassing sign...tried to access it a couple other spots all no trespassing...maybe I will find some access next year that is off the beaten path


----------



## chuckb (Jun 7, 2008)

Raisin in Tecumseh can produce some great pike and bass fishing. I've know some guys who put on waders and go along the bank.


----------



## bradym54 (Oct 8, 2008)

The Raisin has great fishing for smallmouth and catfish on all the stretches I have tried. Even a stray walleye up near Blissfield on occasion and of course many pike. My fishing has been mainly from Ida-Maybee road up stream to Gorman past Blissfield.

It is currently running as low and clear as I have ever saw it. It even has a dark tannin stain from the leaf drop. It would be nice if it was always like this.

I don't fish it as often as I did but I'm still connected to it every day at work. Both at a water plant drawing from it and waste water plant discharging into it.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I fish the river in Manchester both above and below where the Old Mill is located on Sharon Hollow Rd just north of Sharon Valley Rd. Good Smallmouth above and below the dam but better pike fishing below the dam.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok will try tomorrow morning before work if i am not too lazy good tips guys thx


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Had one bite off, slammed it too probably a nice fish...didnt have much time but gave her 30 min


----------

